# Table repair.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

In a recent post by Barb I saw the progress that she and Ken are getting in their deck construction. In the post I saw a table with an umbrella at the center. That made me remember an incident during my last visit to my daughter´s home in Goshen, Indiana.
In the porch there was a table like Barb´s with two cristal shelve and the above mentioned umbrella. One day, just at noon, a strong wind lifted up the umbrella which did drag the table and broke the cristals and put the table frame near the shed, causing a messof broken glasses in the porch. Fortunatelly, we all were taking the lunch and no injuries were produced. After clean the porch, keeping my granddaughters away, I decided to repair the table.

The pictures tell the story.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Man, you're good, Alexis! I wouldn't even have_thought _of vinyl tile.
That table was scrap for most of us; we have no clue what scrounging and restoration is all about.  
My hat's off to you, Maestro; you set a new benchmark for us all.
I hope all is well with you and your Family in Venezuela, the news we're hearing just keeps getting worse.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for the comments, Dan.
Certainly the neighbor told the same about the table. He saw the situation from his window and offered his help with shovels and brooms to clean the mess. You know that I try to get advantage of everything I have at hand and having any kind of materials and choices like you have there I did not waste the opportunity to save the table. I was surprised by the price that the clerk gaveto me for the plywood. Now I have a set of tools in USA to make small repairs during my visits. As a learnt lesson, the umbrella is kept in the shed when not in use.
Sadly our country situation is getting worse. That´s all I can say to keep the forum policy.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Alexis, you amaze me, and what a beautiful family you are blessed with.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

An excellent job Alexis. We also had to learn to put the umbrella away. Even folded up isn’t always enough. 

I’m sorry to hear the situation at home is getting worse. I didn’t think things could get much worse.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Re the 'no politics' policy, Alexis, feel free to pm me anytime! We don't have a lot of uh, 'unfiltered' access to Venezuelan news.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nicely done as usual Alexis.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Now that's a process I would not have thought of and it looks like it will last for years serving a good purpose. My hat's off for those quick to see the potential. Good luck.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great idea for making the table usable in the morning and for family events. How did you protect the bottom of the wood from the weather?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

That is a good question, John.
I'll have time enough to find a solution because I did not think about it.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks fantastic Alexis,

I have an outdoor coffee table that the tempered glass just shattered last summer with nothing touching it. It scared me when it happened and I still don't know why. I was thinking of doing a similar repair but using ceramic tile for weather resistance. They sell tiles sometimes at 99cents each when on sale and I figured I only need about 8 12 x 12s to cover the top and I also have a wet tile saw to trim the tiles because it is not a rectangle it has some curves.

Dan


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nicely done Alex, I too would not have thought of using tile. Good thinking and Good job.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

I am glad that this post inspires you to make the repair, Dan.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another amazing project, Alexis. Your problem solving and inventive skills are amazing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've used linoleum for counter tops in the past. It isn't really robust enough for hard use, but for light duty, it works nicely, and isn't nearly as heavy as tile. The variety of colors and design is amazing. I'd always want to tuck the edges under some sort of trim because the edges are particularly susceptible to damage and tearng. 

The political rules are generally suspended on the Totally Random Chat thread, but keep it polite. Hope the mods remember that. Generally though, it's more personal chat. https://www.routerforums.com/lobby/66650-totally-random-chat-thread.html


----------

